# Breast pump and airport security?



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

I am leaving on a trip tomorrow morning without LO and would like to be able to keep my pump (double electric, Ameda) with me so that I can pump during the wait time. We live almost 2 hours from the airport and then will have all that time once we get there - plus if I have luggage issues, the last thing I want lost is my pump. I will be one hurting (hand expressing) mama without it.

Anyone know if I will get flack for taking it in my carry on? I'll be pumpin' and dumpin'







so there won't be any liquid in it. It seems like it would be fine as far as I can think, but am I mistaken? Specific airport is DFW.

Okay, I've googled it - mostly looking for anecdotal experiences to reassure me that it will be okay, I guess. I'm in general bugging out about the whole trip.

Thanks!


----------



## *jacksmama* (Dec 18, 2007)

I haven't ever carried mine on because DS was with me so if it got lost with my luggage I would be okay with only BF'ing. It's a good idea you are carrying yours on in case anything happens to your luggage. I don't imagine there would be any problems. When I hand the sercurity person my ticket, I would probably say, "Do you want my breast pump taken out of it's bag (if it is in onr) or can it go through the xray where it is?" Both times I've flown I've had BM and never had any issues getting it through security. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## Sandstress (Sep 21, 2006)

You can fly with a breast pump, and EBM (with AND without the baby now)- they changed the TSA rules. I EP'ed and traveled, and never had a problem with the pump. I had a couple workers from TSA want me to open the flaps on the carrying case but it was no trouble.

You can find the EBM rules on TSA.gov. The breast pump is just like any other carryon luggage.


----------

